# Juwelenschleifer Rezepte



## d4mncal (7. Juni 2007)

So... ich habe mir einst als Beruf Juwelenschleifen ausgesucht....
Nun bin ich bei einer Fertigkeit von 350 und hätte auch noch ein bischen um weiter zu skillen...

Nun meine Frage... gibt es eine Informationsquelle wo ich mir die exacten dropchancen für zb rezepte von raren edelsteine heraussuchen kann.... ?

Bei Buffed stehen diese, jedoch finde ich eine Dropchance von 0,00 0,01 oder 0,02 etwas übertrieben.... besonders, wenn man es mit den rezepten von anderen berufen vergleicht.... daher glaube ich nicht so sehr an diesen Wert.

Jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## whiti (8. Juni 2007)

die droprate ist so weil ALLE schleiferrezepte für die raren edelsteine WORLD RANDOM DROPS sind, also NICHT farmbar !!!


----------



## d4mncal (8. Juni 2007)

Na Prost Mahlzeit >-<


----------

